

Never ever again - cstejerean
http://blog.tmorris.net/never-ever-again/

======
tptacek
This person hasn't been working long. Epiphanies like this are like rings in
the tree trunk.

------
edw519
Yea, right. Until the next time you're given a choice between doing it wrong
or not doing it at all. The blanket of incompetence spreads faster than we can
measure it.

------
redorb
The better the mantra, the harder to implement.

